# Car Show......parked The Gto Next To A 2008 Challenger Srt8



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

WOW......is it BIG compared to my 2006 GTO.......They don't look that big in pictures!


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I might just be a big hater but Im not really all that impressed with the new challenger.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

I wonder how the new Challenger sits next to say...a 1970 Challenger. Are the dimensions comparable?


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

The car has the best retro design of any car atm. Only major problem I see with it.... its way too heavy. Yes it doesnt look so big in pictures, but the car is especially VERY wide, I see atleast 2 a day since I'm 2 blocks from dodge... damn salesman test driving it all day long!! :willy:


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I sat in one and fired it up. It is quite a bit bigger than the GTO. My dreams of snagging a 69-70 Judge may have been altered. I am leaning towards a new Challenger instead. I will wait it out and look to buy used, or see what the 5.7 has to offer at a later date.


----------



## Slugstang (Jul 9, 2008)

I Agree it is a Beautiful car. I would have to get the SRT8 Version. Does anyone know how it compares to the Charger/300 SRT8's in 1/4 times? You went to a car show and didnt take pictures 

Did anyone see the Review motortrend did?? I'm not a Mustang Fan boy by ANY MEANS!!!(Dream car is a Z06, Prolly Zr1 now lol) Im a Car Enthusiast. I'm just curious how the Challenger beat the GT500? "whiney motor weaken its bid for numero uno" Sounds like Grandma was Driving the GT500, I for one LOVE the Supercharger whine. The Challenger does Well for having 75 less HP.... Specially since its N/A. I wish ford would make a GOOD N/A Motor.
* HEMI GT500*
Transmission 5-speed automatic 6-speed manual
EPA city/hwy econ 13/18 mpg 14/20 mpg
Curb weight 4137 lb 3887 lb
ACCEL: 
0-30 1.8 sec 1.8 sec
0-40 2.6 2.5
0-50 3.5 3.3
0-60 4.7 4.3
0-70 5.9 5.4
0-80 7.4 6.7
0-90 9.3 8.1
0-100 11.3 9.7
Passing, 45-65 mph 2.3 2.0
Quarter mile 13.1 sec @ 108.3 mph 12.6 sec @ 114.2 mph
Braking, 60-0 mph 117 ft 118 ft
MT figure eight 26.4 sec @ 0.69 g (avg) 25.9 sec @ 0.71 g (avg)


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

It is just a weekly Mcdonalds show we have every THURSDAY. I only had my phone with me.....but now that you mention it it would have been a good pick the two parked side by side for size difference. It seemed like the guy was pissed that I parked next to him, I just thought it was a cool spot. We have about 200 cars show up every week. Hwy 20 Mcdees Racine .Wi 4:30-8:30ish..I'm the only new goat that shows up....arty:


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

From the picks I've seen the R/T Challenger is a better looking car...IMO


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw the bright orange one in New Orleans a few weeks ago. It is simply a beautiful car. I saw it in passing on the interstate so I couldn't compare it size wise to the goat, but Damn. All I can say is, the thing is smoking. 

I subscribe to Car and Driver and the numbers I've seen on the Challenger are a tenth or 2 slower to 60 then a '05-'06 goat and a tenth or 2 slower in the quarter mile (due to it's 4,100 pound mass) but after it gets moving it will top out in the low to mid 170's (about 10 miles an hour faster then us unless you get a full blown dyno tune with the governor disabled). 

I don't see how Motor Trend could have it beating the GT 500. The Mustang is the all around faster car (I have the Motor Trend edition from '06 pitting the GT 500 against the Charger SRT8 and the GTO). Now the Mustang has the KR version of the GT 500 putting out 540 hp. Looks like us GM boys will have to sit back and wait for the Camaro SS with (hopefully) the 505 hp LS7.


----------



## Slugstang (Jul 9, 2008)

dustyminpin said:


> I saw the bright orange one in New Orleans a few weeks ago. It is simply a beautiful car. I saw it in passing on the interstate so I couldn't compare it size wise to the goat, but Damn. All I can say is, the thing is smoking.
> 
> I subscribe to Car and Driver and the numbers I've seen on the Challenger are a tenth or 2 slower to 60 then a '05-'06 goat and a tenth or 2 slower in the quarter mile (due to it's 4,100 pound mass) but after it gets moving it will top out in the low to mid 170's (about 10 miles an hour faster then us unless you get a full blown dyno tune with the governor disabled).
> 
> I don't see how Motor Trend could have it beating the GT 500. The Mustang is the all around faster car (I have the Motor Trend edition from '06 pitting the GT 500 against the Charger SRT8 and the GTO). Now the Mustang has the KR version of the GT 500 putting out 540 hp. Looks like us GM boys will have to sit back and wait for the *Camaro SS with (hopefully) the 505 hp LS7*.


Yah, thats going to be a Sick Car. They should put that out before the ZR1.... Everyone is still going to be talking about the ZR1 when the Maro Comes out.... But im sure its going to be a 50k+ diff in Price.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SPICERED2006 said:


> It is just a weekly Mcdonalds show we have every THURSDAY. I only had my phone with me.....but now that you mention it it would have been a good pick the two parked side by side for size difference. *It seemed like the guy was pissed that I parked next to him, I just thought it was a cool spot.* We have about 200 cars show up every week. Hwy 20 Mcdees Racine .Wi 4:30-8:30ish..I'm the only new goat that shows up....arty:


Crusin shows are the best and that would have been a great photo op shot. For the money and performance, he probably didn't like a superior car parked next to him.



JerseyGoat said:


> I might just be a big hater but Im not really all that impressed with the new challenger.


I've never been impressed by Dodge build quality and materials used. Go fast, absolutely, but done cheap while costing plenty......


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello,
Good meeting you on Saturday..we made it back to Georgia safe and sound..you guys really have a nice club.. spoke with Denny this morning, said we had 30 cars at last weekends ouitng, I missed of course because I was with you..
Randy Kicklighter
06' GTO
Red/Red MN6, 18" Wheels..
Give me your email address and I can send you a couple of photos..
[email protected]


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Kicks06*

Enjoyed meeting you on Saturday at the York Car Show..We made it back to GA. yesterday the 14th. Good to be home..
LKicklight:cheers


GTO JUDGE said:


> I sat in one and fired it up. It is quite a bit bigger than the GTO. My dreams of snagging a 69-70 Judge may have been altered. I am leaning towards a new Challenger instead. I will wait it out and look to buy used, or see what the 5.7 has to offer at a later date.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Was great meeting you as well!! 
Email sent....

I'm looking forward to the pics!! :cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

If you read the Challenger vs Bullitt comparo in this months M/T or Car and Driver- I can't remember which,the SRT8 just squeeked by in many of the measured areas. I don't have the article infront of me, but speed trials were close in both 1/4 and 0-60. Interior build quality went to the Dodge, but driver connectedness between car and road went to the Bullitt. Power train and engine were both rated high-5 out of 5's if i remember correctly. 

Considering the Challenger has 100 more HP, stiffer and more solid body, and a great suspension, I think the Bullitt showed well in the test. I don't know about the 500 comparo but it seems to be a fairer on than against the Bullitt.


----------



## kicks06 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Challenger*

Also had the opportunity to have one park next to me at a local cruise. Really surprised how large the darn thing is, also did you know it comes with a 3:08 Rear Axle. You have thought that someone would have stuck at least a 3:90 or something. Anyway, heard lots of folks say how much cleaner and nicer the GTO looks compared to the Challenger. The new SS Camaro would be the only think interesting to me on the horizon maybe.
KICKS06
2006 Torid Red/Red Int.
MN6
18" Wheels
Magnaflow System
Cosmetic Improvements


----------



## erock805 (Aug 13, 2008)

You can get the Challenger in a Drag Pack version. I read that they debuted them at the Mile High Nationals in Denver... Striped down and go fast!


----------



## banshee (Jun 7, 2006)

Slugstang said:


> I Agree it is a Beautiful car. I would have to get the SRT8 Version. Does anyone know how it compares to the Charger/300 SRT8's in 1/4 times? You went to a car show and didnt take pictures
> 
> Did anyone see the Review motortrend did?? I'm not a Mustang Fan boy by ANY MEANS!!!(Dream car is a Z06, Prolly Zr1 now lol) Im a Car Enthusiast. I'm just curious how the Challenger beat the GT500? "whiney motor weaken its bid for numero uno" Sounds like Grandma was Driving the GT500, I for one LOVE the Supercharger whine. The Challenger does Well for having 75 less HP.... Specially since its N/A. I wish ford would make a GOOD N/A Motor.
> * HEMI GT500*
> ...


Being only 10lbs lighter than the Charger SRT-8, the #'s are identical. Too much weight for my taste and the style will get real old real quick when you start seeing them at every corner, R/T, SRT, or V6 HO!


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

My wife and I were at a cruise with our 06 IBM A4 when a new Challenger Hemi parked next to us. I agree with all of you - beautiful car - very LARGE car - will look boring as soon as all of the other variants hit the streets. We had to laugh when the owner bragged about "only" paying 5K over list to get it. After listening to about an hour of the BS he was spouting to admirers, I pointed out that my '82 Jag has a hemi, and it was designed in 1948. :rofl:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

erock805 said:


> You can get the Challenger in a Drag Pack version. I read that they debuted them at the Mile High Nationals in Denver... Striped down and go fast!


they also aren't street legal as they've had everything stripped out of them like air bags, sound deadening, radio, air conditioning, etc. they are all getting snapped up by professional drag racers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

While I like the Challenger, I've parked beside many other cars at car shows a lot nicer. Over the weekend at a car show I saw the first Challenger SE. Looked very nice and based price at under 22K. I didn't see the final price on the sticker though, I wonder why? :lol: 

I thought maybe we can trade the wife's G-A/SCT on one like this. Then I looked at the MPG's... 17mpg for a 6cyl? It's a ship anchor on wheels. Trade a 33mpg 6cyl car for a 17mpg one? In a year or so that 22K car will be 9-10K or so. 

So many people standing in line to pay a "dealer incentive"..


----------



## Night (Sep 23, 2008)

Challengers are TOO big, IMO. I've parked next to a few and folks look them over and look at the Goat and strike up a conversation with us GTO owners. Last week, myself and Fastknight were parked near a new GT-R in Edgewater and people were snapping pics of the GT-R then came tou our GTOs and snapped pics of them too. Conversations started soonafter. People STILL want a Goat after all. Who knew?


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have had a lot of exposure to the Challenger. My Bro-in-law works for Mopar dealer who priced his Challenger, $25,000 over MSRP. To say the least he is still sitting on it. From its humble origins in the 70's this Challenger is certainly tubby and costly. I think that Dodge lost sight of its racing history in favor of design and higher end luxury. Too bad. It had potential, but will go unrealized in the long run. I firmly believe our GTO will have more collector value than the 2008 Challenger. GTO Judge, hang in there, you will probably get your price if the stock market rebounds. Come on Congress, get your heads out of your . . . .


----------

